# Police Officer Alexander Thalmann



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Alexander Thalmann*

New Bern Police Department, North Carolina

End of Watch: Monday, March 31, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 22
*Tour:* 7 months
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 3/28/2014
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Alexander Thalmann succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained three days earlier while conducting a subject stop near the intersection of Oak Street and Elm Street at approximately 11:45 pm.

He was speaking to the man, who had been riding a bicycle, and called for backup. As he continued to speak with the subject the man suddenly fled on foot and then opened fire, striking Officer Thalmann in the face and a second officer in the leg. Other officers were able to return fire and killed the subject.

Both officers were transported to a local hospital, where Officer Thalmann remained until passing away on March 31st, 2014.

Officer Thalmann was a members of the U.S. Marine Corps Reserves. He had only served with the New Bern Police Department for seven months.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Toussaint E. Summers, Jr.
New Bern Police Department
601 George Street
New Bern, NC 28560

Phone: (252) 672-4100

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22055-police-officer-alexander-thalmann#ixzz2xZuBYcQk


----------

